# Happy Holidays!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd post up some Holiday pics. of my skin kids and fur kids. I hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas and blessed New Year full of happiness.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOOOVEE these pictures! Makes me want to rent some cute kids like yours... But only for a Christmas photo op with Ania. Not to actually care for!:biggrin:

They're all so stinkin' adorable!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Adorable pictures! Thanks for sharing :smile:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Duncan looks huge next to your son.

Edit: Forgot to wish you and your family, skin and fur, a very happy and safe Christmas.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sara...your kids are all so cute....all four of them!!! And so well behaved, I'm sure that was the first shot you took right?!?! 

Happy Holidays everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your warm holiday wishes. I wish you and your loved ones the same. The photos are just wonderful.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Your kids are adorable. Happy Howlidays! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, hope you have a lovely Xmas and a very Merry New Years right back at you.
Gosh, hasn't Duncan got huge? He makes your son look like a wee squirt! :biggrin: Seriously though, lovely pictures of lovely kids and lovely dogs. You are very lucky!


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

What a beautiful bunch!

You have them all very well trained to pose for the camera! :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cow Duncan is huge next to your kids! And your kids are all adorable :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Holidays! Everyone looks great. Hope you guys are staying warm and dry!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awwww, beautiful!!! And I adore Duncan's big woolly head!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow Duncan is a big boy, seeing him next to people put it in perspective.
Great pics! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

YOUR FAMILY IS ADORABLE!! Both the furkids and human kids!


----------

